# HCG injection



## Trippy13.EM (Mar 7, 2018)

I just started running hcgs 250iu twise a week. I used a 29 gauge insulin needle, it was a sub-C injection. When I pushed the plunger, it felt like I was injecting acid. Has this happened to anybody before?


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 7, 2018)

Haha yea it burns a little bit should go away pretty fast


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 7, 2018)

my arm usually burns for a whole day after  injection..


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 7, 2018)

Never for me.  Not even once.  What concentration did you reconstitute it at?  I use 2ml of BAC Water for 5000iu of hCG.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 7, 2018)

Maybe I am missing out on something.  I have never had a burning sensation with HCG.


----------



## DF (Mar 7, 2018)

Only time that's happened to me is not letting the alcohol dry after swabbing the skin.


----------



## Trippy13.EM (Mar 7, 2018)

Megatron28 said:


> Never for me.  Not even once.  What concentration did you reconstitute it at?  I use 2ml of BAC Water for 5000iu of hCG.



I used 4ml for 5000iu. I'm going to inject again to tonight, so we'll see if it happens again.


----------



## DF (Mar 7, 2018)

Also I've had a B complex that burned like a mofo going in.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 7, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Maybe I am missing out on something.  I have never had a burning sensation with HCG.




I wouldn't really say what I feel is a burn more like just being able to feel pain from injection..thats the best way I can describe it..i figure im just sensitive to it or something not sure.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sometimes I may go in on a bad angle and get a little pain.  Just chalked it up to me being a pussy.  lol  Scared of needles.  haha


----------



## itismethebee (Mar 7, 2018)

Never, I do 2000Iu 3 times a week at (2000Iu per ML) no burning nothing, cant even feel the needle same gauge btw


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 7, 2018)

Trippy13.EM said:


> I used 4ml for 5000iu. I'm going to inject again to tonight, so we'll see if it happens again.



My last script arrived with instructions to mix 5.5 ml for the 11,000 iU vial that they sent to me.  I really like injecting .25 ml instead of .5 ml subcutaneously.  Prior to that, it was the first time I ever used HCG and it came with components to mix 11 ml for the 11,000 iU vial.  A .5 ml subcutaneous injection pushed the limits of how much I really wanted to inject subcutaneously depending on the site.

Heck, I was even lazy a couple of mornings and just put the HCG in the syringe before my testosterone pull.  That also sucked with 1 ml syringes when my HCG dose was at .5 ml with my testosterone dose at .4 ml.  Depending on where I injected, that made pushing the plunger a royal beeitch.  I remedied that by moving up to 3ml syringes only to never mix the two again...


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 7, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> Never, I do 2000Iu 3 times a week at (2000Iu per ML) no burning nothing, cant even feel the needle same gauge btw




why are you running hcg?? youre like 18 right?.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 7, 2018)

Now that I think about it, has anyone ever noticed a difference between doing subcutaneous vs intramuscular with HCG?  I only did it a couple of times by being lazy and I noticed no difference whatsoever.  I was just wondering if anyone had more experience with one method vs the other than my two times...


----------



## ccpro (Mar 7, 2018)

Never felt it once....it's a baby shot!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 7, 2018)

I've never had issues/pain/stinging with hcg.


----------



## Trippy13.EM (Mar 8, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> why are you running hcg?? youre like 18 right?.



Haha Haha. I wish. I'm about to be 32.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 8, 2018)

Trippy13.EM said:


> Haha Haha. I wish. I'm about to be 32.




wasn't quoting you....was quoting bee...sorry if any confusion.


----------



## Trippy13.EM (Mar 8, 2018)

I always look forward to pin day. I love pain lol. But I'm not talking about the needle. It's the hcg that burns as I push it in. Idk, maybe it's the bac water.


----------



## IHI (Mar 8, 2018)

Trippy13.EM said:


> I always look forward to pin day. I love pain lol. But I'm not talking about the needle. It's the hcg that burns as I push it in. Idk, maybe it's the bac water.



Reconstitute it with everclear instead of Bac water. Your balls will drop, manhood soon follows


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 8, 2018)

Run rx HCG and it Burns ran more a few different brands thought inas crazy till has some buddies say the same thing, pinning in the stomach, it’s not the needle that stings it’s a burning sensation that lasts a few seconds. This is not UGL junk and right in the gut.


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> Never, I do 2000Iu 3 times a week at (2000Iu per ML) no burning nothing, cant even feel the needle same gauge btw




You are foolish too manipulate your hormones at such a time in your life. Go to a doctor, Bee MD.


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 8, 2018)

Been on hcg for a year and half never any burning or pip.

Edit for misreading


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 8, 2018)

i think i spwak for everyone in that we just wanna know if you start blowing porn star loads from the hcg


----------



## Trippy13.EM (Mar 8, 2018)

I pinned hcgs for the 2nd time last night. It didn't burn this time, not as much anyways. So it's probably the angle I pinned. Damn insulin needles are to short.


----------



## Trippy13.EM (Mar 8, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> i think i spwak for everyone in that we just wanna know if you start blowing porn star loads from the hcg



Lmao. I'll let you know. I kinda want to find out myself.  I'm running 500iu a week for now. But I'm going to up it to 1000iu the last 4 weeks before PCT.


----------



## bplebo75 (Apr 19, 2018)

I do 175 iu every day as per endocrinologist never had it burn or anything.


----------



## bvs (Apr 19, 2018)

I got the burning feeling with MT2, it only lasts a few seconds so i didnt think much of it


----------



## Puffynuts (Sep 20, 2018)

Ok, so I am new to this forum, and I have literally joined to simply ask some questions in regard to HCG. I have done extensive research on this, but for the life of me can not find a reputable source online. I have a reliable source for all my "research chemicals" and anabolics, but they do not offer human chorionic gonadotropin.  Maybe it goes by other names? I have been running various cycles for 7 years now, but this is my first attempt at using this product, as I think I could benefit greatly from this instead of dealing with my incredibly tough recoup during my PST.  Maybe this is an inappropriate question, but I have run out of avenues. Anyones help would be much appreciated.


----------

